# Briggs & Stratton Electric Outboard



## arcadedawg (Mar 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find parts for these?  I broke my shaft in half yesterday.  If not, does anyone have one for sale that does not work any more?  Just in fact finding mode right now and exploring my options.  Please PM with any suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 4, 2012)

If the shaft broke in half id be sure that aint the only problem.  Theres a hard plastic coupler that should give way before the shaft from the motor side.  my guess is lower end locked up too. Ever change the lower end oil?
I can get you almost any part you need.  I'll check on a price for a shaft for you.  15" or 20"?


----------



## arcadedawg (Mar 4, 2012)

*Broke Shaft*

The lower end is not locked up.  I broke it backing it into the water.  Drug it on a hump and it broke it in half.  The rod that runs through the shaft is not even bent.  The prop still turns fine.  It is a short shaft.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok thats good that the drive shaft isnt broken!  So you need a prop shaft?  or do you need a drive shaft  housing?
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=briggs_and_stratton_power&mn=AA0201-0101


----------



## arcadedawg (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, I need the drive shaft housing.  I will need to go in and check to make sure nothing else is damaged.  This place has all of these parts in stock?


----------



## Reminex (Mar 4, 2012)

No they don't.  they claim to but don't, from my expereince .
that housing will be hard to find but ill give it a shot. might see if someone can weld it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 4, 2012)

I will check my sources, as well. I actually have a remote Briggs and Stratton 3 hp electric outboard, that everything is fine on ........ except for the remote. I haven't been able to get power from the remote to the outboard, yet. A friend sent me a trouble shooting file, but I haven't fool with the outboard since receiving the file.

If I can't get the power to the outboard from the remote, I will consider breaking it down and selling parts. I have another friend who wants/needs the prop.


----------



## J RAY (Mar 4, 2012)

I just had my Briggs worked on at Luke's true value hardware in Athens. The shaft is really expensive I think they told me $220. The good thing is I only bent mine and was able to get it fixed at a machine shop. Good luck


----------



## Reminex (Mar 4, 2012)

I can get someone a prop anytime.  tax and all is about 75.


----------



## Jerk (Mar 5, 2012)

John Fiorenza at Mars Electric, the maker of Parsun outboards, said the parts for the Parsun correspond to the parts for the Briggs.  He designed both.  Give him a call.  PM sent.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 5, 2012)

Part is backordered but is still available.  Take about a month to get a new one.  price is $135 tax and all.  Let me know if you want it and ill order it.


----------



## arcadedawg (Mar 5, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks.  I will let you know.


----------

